# US Soccer Cancels all DA games through the end of April



## Dargle (Mar 12, 2020)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1238145280798863366
The U.S. Soccer Development Academy has suspended all Boys' and Girls' regular season matches through the end of April, and canceled the 2020 Allstate Development Academy Spring Cup due to COVID-19.


----------



## watfly (Mar 12, 2020)

Dargle said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1238145280798863366
> The U.S. Soccer Development Academy has suspended all Boys' and Girls' regular season matches through the end of April, and canceled the 2020 Allstate Development Academy Spring Cup due to COVID-19.


Apparently emails just went out to Clubs confirming this fact.


----------



## BJ18 (Mar 12, 2020)

__





						U.S. Soccer Development Academy
					






					www.ussoccerda.com
				




Just posted online as well.


----------

